# Hideeeehooooo



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hey baby  nice to see you joined 

id like everyone to meet my husband


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Jazzy's husband  You know you married a pretty nice gal. :wink: Is that you in the photo?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> Welcome Jazzy's husband  You know you married a pretty nice gal. :wink: Is that you in the photo?


aaww vida! youre too nice


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Must be the pain meds :?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

pain meds?? have you hurt yourself?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes, broke some stuff in my back. You will have to read my post in "general" under falling off so I don't have to type it out again.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> Yes, broke some stuff in my back. You will have to read my post in "general" under falling off so I don't have to type it out again.


oh dear! thats no good! will check out your post


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

*Hiya Vida*



Vidaloco said:


> Welcome Jazzy's husband  You know you married a pretty nice gal. :wink: Is that you in the photo?



Hey Vida, yes that is me in pic with the handsome man. Nice to meet you!  Is that u in your pic? Yeah, I did marry I nice chicky gal, my cute sexy wifey ;-) She is teaching me to ride horses and more properly.

oooops, i am logged in as her, doh


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Yep thats me and my girl. It looks like she has a white patch on her forehead but its a hair tie, it was a hot day.


----------

